# how to keep shrimp from climbing filter piping



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Anybody have good ideas on how to keep RCS from climbing the intake and output filter piping out of the tank to their death? I found two dried up on the floor yesterday right below where my piping goes over the rim of the tank. :icon_hang


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

Never heard of that one before!! You would think that they would like the water better than the floor. Wouldn't they climb the tank walls and climb out? 

Maybe you could try something slimy like petroleum jelly on the top side of the tube where the water doesn't touch it. I don't know if it would work, but you can try. Or try cutting a square of thin plexiglass with the same size hole as the tube and slide it over where the tube meets the water. If you make it just right the plexi won't slide down. A rubber band or a zip-tie on the tube will hold the plexi-glass also up in place. I think I like the idea of the plexi better than the petroleum jelly.


----------



## bibbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Kinda makes you wonder why they're trying to escape


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's what i thought so i checked all my water parameters and everything was fine.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Concerning whether or not they are actually climbing out.
I seriously doubt that a RCS has the strength/grip to pull themselves out of the water.
And I'm sure that once out of the water, the surface tension on the water that comes out with them is enough to encumber them. 
It is much more likely that they are being spooked into inadvertently jumping out of the tank.



PRJCT92EH2 said:


> That's what i thought so i checked all my water parameters and everything was fine.


What's everything?


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

The last time this happened was when my c02 levels were getting higher than normal. Recheck your parameters again, maybe they've decided that they wanted take out instead of delivery? j/p but Good luck and hope you find the reason soon.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Your O2 levels may be to low. Are you shrimp or snails hanging around at the top of the tank a lot more then usual, especially first thing in the morning before the lights have come on? 

In my experience amanos, and tiger shrimp are quite strong and are able to move around a bit outside of the water. Tiger shrimp often do not let go of plants or moss when you pull them out of the tank and you have to shake and dunk the stuff multiple times to get them off.


----------



## George Neubauer (Dec 17, 2005)

I have had Amanos end up on the floor too....but never Cherrys....its frustrating.


----------



## PRJCT92EH2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everybody. It seems this was a freak occurrence because it hasn't happened again.


----------

